# SPL Phonitor, new reference amp?



## hoosterw

I have recently enjoyed listening to the new Sound Performance Lab Phonitor.
 A stationary headphone monitoring amplifier. 
 After a search here on head-fi I did not find anything so I thought I might start a thread on it. (or my search was wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 I was really stunned! It drove an Ultrasone ED9 and it was as if a new refrence was set. Dynamics, rhythm, pace, seperation, it all fell in place.
 Man could this goody make the ED9 sing. I mean really sing.
 It was next to a Lehmann Lineair, so I could compare one-on-one.
 I know the Lehmann and ED9 well (we have them both).
 All I can say is that the Lehmann came nowhere near. 
 So I decided to take it into my shop, for this is really a new reference for me. It will arrive in a week or two.

 I would like to read if any of you have heard it as well?

 Here is some info:






 website: Home: Sound Performance Lab

 Hans.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Very, very interesting. I see the list price is 1,344 Euro, or roughly $2,091 USD. Not cheap, but not ridiculous. Nice casework, too. It has a clean and elegant look.

 Would you mind telling us a little more about the unique controls on the Phonitor? It has crossfeed, but the Speaker Angle and Center Level controls grabbed my interest. Did you get a chance to play with those? How do they work? Did you find them valuable?

 Also, I didn't find information about the circuit. I assume this is a solid state amp, correct?

 I hope you get it soon and can find time to stop listening and tell us about it!


----------



## hoosterw

Well I also do not know more. I have a sales rep coming by to deliver mine (sales will only start 30 may) so I guess it will be early June before I get to learn more.

 All you can read is some sort of '120V technology' that they use. But again using higher voltages is not that uncommon in professional equipment.

 I will for sure post back when I learn more.

 Hans.


----------



## achristilaw

I'm intrigued! Balanced in and single-ended out?!? Never mind, the outs for balanced are on the rear, because of the overall dimensions I imagine, probably worth every penny of the price of admittance.


----------



## hoosterw

After a little digging:

 "This 120 volt technology is based on discrete operation amplifiers
 from SPL’s own production, developed and perfected over many years
 by SPL’s co-founder and chief developer, Wolfgang Neumann. These
 SUPRA OPs work with high-performance semiconductors in Class A
 technology at a symmetrical voltage of +/-60V.
 In the Phonitor nine SUPRA OPs are employed. The SUPRA OPs have a
 Signal To Noise Ratio of 116 dB and offer a nearly 34 dB headroom – that
 yields an unequalled 150 dB dynamic range."

 So: discrete, class A. and

 Frequency Response: ‹10 Hz to ›200 kHz (-3dB)
 CMR: -80 dBu
 @ 1 kHz, 0dBu input level and unity gain
 Crosstalk @ 1 kHz: -67 dB
 THD @ 1 kHz: 0,005 %
 @ 0dBu input level and unity gain
 Noise (A-weighted): -97 dBu
 Dynamic Range: 129,5 dB
 @ connection with 600 Ω Impedance

 Hans


----------



## ephrank

is it pro gear?


----------



## Dreadhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *achristilaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm intrigued! Balanced in and single-ended out?!? Never mind, the outs for balanced are on the rear, because of the overall dimensions I imagine, probably worth every penny of the price of admittance._

 

It's not a balanced headphone amp. The outs have a 75Ohm output impedence which is a bit high for driving phones (though I'm not going to say it doesn't sound good).

 Otherwise very interesting. The speaker angle stuff is neat too.


----------



## hoosterw

It has arrived yesterday and is burning in.

 I will post some pics later.

 The sound is as I recollected from my earlier listening.
 Very natural and balanced. It drives my ED9's very well.
 big big soundstage and very dynamic.

 Hans.


----------



## edisonwu

Hello, Hans, please keep us posting!


----------



## green_avanti

Any further thoughts Hans, I'm looking for a home version of my iQube, would you recommend the SPL perhaps? I'bd like something thta can drive the >200ohm 'phones vey comfortably.


----------



## hoosterw

Ah, just returned from holiday. Tomorrow back to work again.

 Sorry, that I have not posted more partly the time just failed, but I also find that since I am selling it, it would not be proper to review/compare it as well.
 I rather would have somebody else do that. I would be prepared to lend mine (in NL that is).

 But I do keep to my original opinion, for me it is my new reference amp.

 A home version of the iQube, hmmmm, nice thought! Let me work on that one OK? At least I know which one I would take as competition to beat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Rgds Hans


----------



## atbglenn

Very impressive looking I must say. It look like a piece of pro test equipment.


----------



## vcoheda

has anyone else listened to this amp. it looks pretty interesting.

 there is a review of the amp in a german magazine with internal shots.

http://www.soundperformancelab.com/f...honitor408.pdf


----------



## Sasaki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_has anyone else listened to this amp._

 

Yes, I auditioned Phoniter at Fujiya avic store, Japan. Phonitor is imported by Electori co. Japan.

 Here are some photos.



 



 The sound is flat and neutral, but not sterile. It is full and much detailed.
 I like the sound but I need some struggle with the manual to understand the idea of the new concept..Not fully understand yet.


----------



## vcoheda

^^ how does it compare to your other amps - GSX, etc.


----------



## bizkid

Hi guys! Im also having more than one eye on the phonitor since it appeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let me explain some of the technical stuff it contains:

 The +-60V SUPRA OP amps inside are developded by SPL and used in their mastering grade hardware. Their EQs using the same OPamps range from 4000 to 10000 Euro, they are also used in their mastering consoles which go for around 20000 Euro. If im not wrong Bob Ludwig is using a console from SPL for example. Their mastering hardware is so widely used it doesnt make sense to start listing engineers.
 Nine of these OP amps are used in the phonitor. SPL claims the phonitor offers a SNR of 116dB + 34dB headroom = 150dB dynamic range. More than any source will deliver.

 You should check out the pictures mentioned in the PDF above. It's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now the most interesting thing about the Phonitor, besides the crossover is the "center level" feature. This can help to tune headphones to taste.
 We all know the problem. Compared to speakers, headphones in general have the middle (in soundstage) too upfront, easily heard in vocals and drums.
 The Phonitor is using a technic called M/S where you seperate the signal not into left/right, but into mono sum/stereo sum signals. That means the volume can be lowered ONLY for the middle signal without affecting the sides. You can turn down the mono volume from 0,3dB to 2,0dB. That helps nicely to give vocals, bass and drums some needed distance when listening to headphones.

 Probably most people (me included) are used to listen to headphones the way they are, nevertheless i especially found that feature very nice and usefull.


----------



## White Mike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now the most interesting thing about the Phonitor, besides the crossover is the "center level" feature. This can help to tune headphones to taste._

 

I agree. This is certainly a unit I'll be checking out. 

 I'm also glad to see an amp design that will look good sitting next to my Tektronix oscilloscope!


----------



## Contrastique

It sure is an interesting amp. I had the honour listening to it last tuesday. Please take my impressions with a bottle of salt, the listening time was short, I never heard the source, a Naim cdp, I never heard the Phonitor and I am not that familiar with the Ed9, I just got it in (I did listen to it with a burned in pair, for the record).

 The combo sounded *very* controlled, neutral maybe isn't the perfect word (when is it..) but very natural. Highly detailed and layered and a powerful representation of the music which makes it an absolute joy to listen to. I listened to "Amused to Death" by Roger Waters as I'm quite familiar with that album.

 When I get to know my ed9 more I will go back and listen to that amp again only with my setup (when possible) to see what difference the amp would really make with my system. It has intriqued me a lot and the price is not too shabby if it can live up to it.
 Thanx Hans for adding that to your stable.

 Ow, and it's aimed at the Pro market not the highend "audiophile" market that's probably why there's so little info about them on here. Too bad though.


----------



## vcoheda

thanks for the impressions.


----------



## White Mike

I had a listen to one earlier in the week and was mightily impressed... and also a little relieved.
_Impressed_ because the sound really was just excellent; they have obviously designed it to be as neutral as possible. The build is top-end studio grade and the metering is just a joy.
_Relieved_ because I had concerns that the mighty SPL had just decided to jump on the headphone amp bandwagon to make a buck, particularly as a poor implementation of the Phonitor's various features could have relegated it to novelty status... anyway, they have not, this amp is all business.

 The crossfeed is one of the best I have heard and when combined with the too-clever speaker angle feature really is useful for someone who would work for extended periods with this unit. The centre channel feature is also well implemented. I found all three features to be very subtly implemented and could not detect any additional coloration of the sound when they were in use; The ability to switch them in/out without adjusting the settings made this pretty easy to confirm.

 The unit - and it's volume dial - is designed to optimally run with 600 ohm headphones but I still had plenty of room on the dial with my 300 ohm Sennheisers. 11-12 o'clock (-12 to -9dB on the dial) was loud, not sure how you would go with 32 ohm 'phones, there is a switch to attenuate the volume by 20dB (giving you more range on the dial) but it also affects the VU/PPM meters; not such an issue if you are using it for "recreational" purposes but if you were mastering with it, perhaps not so good.

 None the less, I think it will be my next amp purchase...

_FWIW I was using my own HD-650's and a copy of Bon Iver's new CD and Becks Modern Guilt, I have also worked with some of SPL's preamps and EQ gear in the past._


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *White Mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The unit - and it's volume dial - is designed to optimally run with 600 ohm headphones but I still had plenty of room on the dial with my 300 ohm Sennheisers. 11-12 o'clock (-12 to -9dB on the dial) was loud, not sure how you would go with 32 ohm 'phones, there is a switch to attenuate the volume by 20dB (giving you more range on the dial)._[/i]

 

20db is a lot. i bet you could use grados with this thing.


----------



## White Mike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_20db is a lot. i bet you could use grados with this thing._

 

Oh you definitely could, it's just a question of whether you want to attenuate the signal by 20dB to give yourself more room on the dial but losing information on the meters; or leave the dial way down and let the meters show the true incoming levels. 
 I'd just be curious to know how much of the volume dial is usable (i.e., not deafening) with the lower impedance 'phones.

 From the Phonitor manual:
_"You can also use the Dim function to adjust among differences in headphone impedance and the resulting sensitivity differences. The Phonitor output and the optimal Volume level is based on the studio standard, 600 Ohms headphone impedance. However, there are many headphones which employ a lesser impedance, for example 250 Ohms or even only 50 Ohms. Such headphones effect a much louder level.
 A 50 Ohms headphone thus yields a relatively loud minimum volume level. In such a case, the useful range of an amplifier’s output level control or potentiometer is much more limited. Here you may use the Dim function to reestablish a useful range for the volume control. The high component and circuitry quality of the Phonitor guarantees that despite activating the Dim function there is no measurable degradation of the signal quality.
 Please note that the VU meter always displays the -20 dB damping when Dim is activated. You may activate the +6dB Meter Cal. setting to avoid that the needle sticks to the left – and add 14 dB to the displayed values to translate to actual input levels."_

 Not a super big deal, but something for potential buyers to be aware of...


----------



## NoPants

this thing looks beastly. I wouldn't say it's not wallet-breaking (I don't anything worth that much yet) but I'm pretty interested in their implementations of crosfeed and the mono +/- sum business. Anyone with more impressions, I promise I won't complain if you write more


----------



## IceClass

Gorgeous case work and interesting amp.
 I'm still a bit confused about whether this is a balanced amp or not.
 Could you connect an 840C say from its balanced output to the Phonitor's balanced inputs and is it worth it in terms of what you'd hear at the SE headphone stage?


----------



## Contrastique

It's not a balanced amp. You can connect a balanced source to it but headphones only se. About the difference it's supposed to make I am not sure. Opinions seem to vary and I never heard a balanced setup.
 It is kind of a bummer (just a tiny bit) as I would like to experiment with balanced when the time comes just for kicks and to find out for myself whether the difference is big enough to justify the extra lay down of cash.

 Pleazuhh anyone, I want to read more!!! Someone..buy..it...for...the greater good...which is me of course


----------



## mopps

In a word: this is PRO gadget, not Voodoo flim-flam.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mopps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In a word: this is PRO gadget, not Voodoo flim-flam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

By which do you mean it is inappropriate kit for audiophile listeners??


----------



## White Mike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By which do you mean it is inappropriate kit for audiophile listeners??_

 

I think he means Pro in terms of not loading it up with features - and marketing hyperbole - that really have no bearing on a piece of true high-end _studio _gear.

 The whole source-to-headphones dual-mono concept (what headphone and only headphone addicts call _balanced_) really has no place in that sort of gear. Studio professionals have no time for custom recabling headphones with non-standard interconnects. Single-ended is the way to go and IMHO at worst achieves 99.99% of the same result.

 Of course that is not to say an audiophile should not _love_ this unit, this is hardware that is designed for _mastering_ afterall. My brief audition certainly has me seriously juggling my finances. It's just that that audiophile would have to believe in the virtues of high-end SE gear over high-end(cost) dual-mono gear.


----------



## IceClass

I wonder if it being "Pro" gear as opposed to fickle and FOTM prone audiophile it'll be inclined to retain it's resale value better?


----------



## White Mike

Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeah good point! I'd say if the pro's buy it we'll never know - I've certainly always held onto all my gear no matter how old (might come in handy you know!)
 I guess it'll still be subject to the whims of supply and demand on the secondhand HiFi market though...


----------



## IceClass

The problem with the Pros is that they don't upgrade as often as the FOTM audiophiles either so we shouldn't hold our breath for too many Phonitors to be showing up used on Ebay any time soon.


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


 By which do you mean it is inappropriate kit for audiophile listeners??

 I think he means Pro in terms of not loading it up with features - and marketing hyperbole - that really have no bearing on a piece of true high-end studio gear. 
 

This one actually has more features than most audiophile headphone amps, which typically come with little more than a volume control. The difference, I think, between audiophile equipment and pro is the pro market's relentless focus on detail and transparency. But that focus on detail and neutrality often makes pro equipment sound too "hard," "etched," "cold," "clinical"...etc. for many audiophile ears. That's why, I think, many excellent pro products that are great bargains compared to audiophile gear are often ignored. Some notable exceptions are the Apogee and Benchmark DACs.

 If you're looking at pro headphone systems, this one doesn't suck either:






 Tim


----------



## bizkid

Got my Phonitor some days ago. I'll write up a detailed review as soon i have the time. First impressions: The crossfeed is lovely. It's the first crossfeed implementation that actually works in a way that ADDs transparency. Amazing. I had a strong dislike of any crossfeed in hard or software before but this one is great and working extremly well.
 Just one caveat: It works better (sounds more transparent) using open headphones. With closed phones which kind of provide their own room and coloration (DX1000, W5000, other closed ATs) it still adds no color itself but cannot give the impression of more transparency as with open headphones.

 Crossfeed aside the Phonitor is an absolutely powerful and clear/open sounding headphone amp.


----------



## Contrastique

Congrats and thanx for your impressions so far! I am looking forward reading more. Enjoy


----------



## fkclo

One more item on my hit list! 

 This looks great and apparently is one top notch solid state headphone amp! Thanks the community in putting it under the spot light or I would have never known about it.

 Looking forward to more impressions, reviews, discussions here !

 F. Lo


----------



## bizkid

Hi Hans, hope you are still following this thread. You probably have tried the phonitor with different headphones, which headphone brings out the most "realism" using the crossfeed in your opinion?

 I found my 600 Ohm DT880 works best with it. The CF sounds fantastic and absolutely transparent with the K702 or DX1000 but these 2 dont "open up" as the DT880 does when i switch it on. Currently i don't have more to try so i'm curious which headphones you tried.


----------



## hoosterw

Well I haven't tried any of thos that you mention.

 We did use Ultrasones, Audio Technica's and Grado's.

 If those the ED9 did bring out the best of the amp, but then again I am an ED9 addict.

 The AT W5000 is also driven very well. Grado is least to MHO.

 I hope this helps some?

 Rgds Hans


----------



## bizkid

Some more phonitor goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a bit bored today so i recorded a small clip from the phonitor, without CF and with CF. I used a recording which has a guitar panned to the left with some room ambience. There is nothing else so you can easily hear the crossfeed doing it's work.
 Oh i mismatched the left and right channels by accident, dont mind that, it doesn't change the result at all. You can also use foobars exchange stereo channels to change it back. The DA to phonitor and AD back from it was done through my cranesong HEDD.
 Sorry the file is only avaible in 24bit 96khz flac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.aniston-park.com/clip_no_cf.flac
http://www.aniston-park.com/clip_with_cf.flac

 The settings used were a bit "conservativ", crossfeed level was 3 and the angle 55degrees. Please note that the speaker angle does not per se emulate the exact angle of real speakers.


 Hans: Good to hear the W5000 does well with it. I'm so sure i'll end up with one again sooner or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was my fav headphone to date. Didnt you buy mine (and the HA5000) if i remember right?


----------



## Jahvetti

Thank you for the demo. That pretty much convinced me. Seems I have to try out this amp sometime...


----------



## cosmopragma

Unfortunately my favorite headphones are electrostats so no really reasonable way to benefit from this excellent technology.


----------



## smeggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately my favorite headphones are electrostats so no really reasonable way to benefit from this excellent technology._

 

I dunno, you could go from the SPL phones out to your stax as a preamp using a 6mm plug to RCA adapter


----------



## uhcmos1

I will post some pics later.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smeggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dunno, you could go from the SPL phones out to your stax as a preamp using a 6mm plug to RCA adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm aware of it.I'm sometimes utilizing a mediocre Philips SBC HD1502U this way in order to get the processed DolbyHeadphone signal into my electrostatic rig.
 In general I don't like the concept of prolonging the signal path by stacking gear that much, especially (for instance) when I've just paid >$250 for a very good pot that will be incorporated into a custom amp for Senn/HeAudio/StaxPro/Stax Normal electrostats.
 Doesn't make much sense when this pot is in line with a mediocre Alps pot or whatever they use in the phonitor.
 What I really want is a effect device without the headphone amp functionality, but that won't happen.There's no significant market for such a device.
 I do already own enough headphone amps that suit my tastes.
 I could probably get the Phonitor modded into what I want by asking my favorite modder to bypass all what I don't need and to lower the gain, but this way the warranty and the resale value are down the drain.


----------



## onocentaur

I'm _very_ tempted by this. I was planning on getting a Symphony when Jan releases it but I could get this instead...
 With the dim switch, do you reckon it would be good with my 25ohm Denons?


----------



## bizkid

Yes the dim switch works great for low impedance headphones but it's not needed. The alps pot has no detectable imbalance even at the lowest levels, i'd really like to measure the channel balance on this one myself. As the phonitor is assembled in germany and probably not in big volumes, it might be possible that they select each pot.

 I do know for a fact that their "volume 2" monitor controller which uses the same pot measured with no detectable imbalance at all.
 Quote from "professional audio" (studio/recording) magazine in germany "Der Frequenzgang beweist in einem Bereich von 10 Hertz bis hinauf zu 100 Kilohertz in jeder Reglerstellung einen sagenhaft linearen Verlauf."

 = The freq response is flat from 10hz to 100khz in all pot settings.


----------



## onocentaur

I'll think about it tonight. Right now I'm too eager to pull the trigger, it does look utterly wonderful though


----------



## mopps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately my favorite headphones are electrostats so no really reasonable way to benefit from this excellent technology._

 

Cosmo, you can benefit if you exercise yourself in patience and wait a little for the hifi model.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mopps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cosmo, you can benefit if you exercise yourself in patience and wait a little for the hifi model.



_

 

I've heard rumours before there will be a stripped down (and less expensive) consumer model but no details at all.
 Do you happen to have some insider knowledge or are you just speculating?


----------



## onocentaur

^^ x2... as long as they keep the crossfeed. Perhaps I should be patient too...


----------



## bizkid

I'm in contact with SPL for some time now, all the info i could get:

 They do have device(s?) for the hifi market in planning but can't/won't give out any more info than that. Whatever is coming will not be specced/cheaped down i was told.


----------



## onocentaur

Okay, I definitely should be patient then. 
 I already own an Opera and really like it, so upgrading to the Symphony to get a nice one-box DAC+amp solution with built-in crossfeed is a no-brainer for me. (I find crossfeed absolutely essential for headphone listening.) Rationally thinking, I doubt the Phonitor is going to be a big step up SQ-wise on the Opera/Symphony amp (especially for non-monitoring use!), and my wallet is certainly grateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe when I've had the Symphony for a bit I'll give the Phonitor (or the possible new hifi version) a try, some of the online pro-gear sellers for the Phonitor I found seem to offer a no-quibble returns policy


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in contact with SPL for some time now, all the info i could get..._

 

Bizkid, can you elaborate on the fit and finish of this amp. The volume knob appears to be made of plastic, is it not, and how damp is the action here?
 What is the weight of the unit and how solid is the amp overall?

 Thanks


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cecala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the weight of the unit and how solid is the amp overall?

 Thanks_

 

You can download the user manual for SPL website.

 The dimensions of the Phonitor are :

 106 x 216 x 393 mm (H x W x D) without the feet, height is 88mm

 Weight is 4.05 kg.

 I used XLR connectors for input - either balanced or not.

 Hope this helps.

 F. Lo


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can download the user manual for SPL website.

 The dimensions of the Phonitor are :

 106 x 216 x 393 mm (H x W x D) without the feet, height is 88mm

 Weight is 4.05 kg.

 I used XLR connectors for input - either balanced or not.

 Hope this helps.

 F. Lo_

 

Thanks.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've heard rumours before there will be a stripped down (and less expensive) consumer model but no details at all.
 Do you happen to have some insider knowledge or are you just speculating?_

 

If a hi-fi version means a stripped down model with less features I would think the Phonitor will have less fun, even if the sonics are the same.

 There are quite a number of "monitor" class headphone amps on the market, but the unique thing about the Phonitor is its special cross-feed and speaker simulation features that make itself into a different class.

 For good quality solid state amps, we do have a lot of choices already.

 F. Lo


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If a hi-fi version means a stripped down model with less features I would think the Phonitor will have less fun, even if the sonics are the same.

 There are quite a number of "monitor" class headphone amps on the market, but the unique thing about the Phonitor is its special cross-feed and speaker simulation features that make itself into a different class.

 For good quality solid state amps, we do have a lot of choices already.

 F. Lo_

 

Naturally the speaker simulation features are mandatory.That's the selling point.
 What most listeners in the HiFi-market could certainly live without are the retro-style meters, the mono switch, the Phase switch, the solo switch.
 Some RCA jacks instead would be handy.


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cecala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bizkid, can you elaborate on the fit and finish of this amp. The volume knob appears to be made of plastic, is it not, and how damp is the action here?
 What is the weight of the unit and how solid is the amp overall?

 Thanks_

 

Fit and finish is the same as with all other SPL gear. There are no plastic parts on the frontpanel, all knobs are made out of metal. The only plastic parts are the feets afaik. The volume knob moves very smooth.
 If you have a studio equipment dealer near you you can check out the other SPL gear, they are all build very similar.


----------



## Cecala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fit and finish is the same as with all other SPL gear. There are no plastic parts on the frontpanel, all knobs are made out of metal. The only plastic parts are the feets afaik. The volume knob moves very smooth.
 If you have a studio equipment dealer near you you can check out the other SPL gear, they are all build very similar._

 

Thanks much.


----------



## Rowland

This may be the consumer model recently shown at AES.

Product Announcement: Sound Performance Lab


----------



## bizkid

Uhm no it is not.
 It's pretty clear what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The 2Control addresses all DAW users in audio mixing and AV production with the need for monitoring control and is especially effective in avoiding acoustically problematic environments (desktop workspaces, recording mobiles etc.)."


----------



## Blackmore

Hey do Hans,

 Interesting amp, but are there any impressions how well this one works with Grado's, especially GS1000.
 Also interesting to know if this baby change the voice using different sources or cables. I have got some impression that KEES was overwhelmed by this one, however still interesting to hear more details.
 At first, just by looking at it, kind of board from airplane
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, sorry guys, just to much of everything...

 THX

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I haven't tried any of thos that you mention.

 We did use Ultrasones, Audio Technica's and Grado's.

 If those the ED9 did bring out the best of the amp, but then again I am an ED9 addict.

 The AT W5000 is also driven very well. Grado is least to MHO.

 I hope this helps some?

 Rgds Hans_


----------



## fkclo

I finally ordered mine today. 

 This is going to be exciting moment - with the Symphony and Phonitor coming my way soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## vcoheda

you just have to have everything.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you just have to have everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, I can't afford to have everything. But the Phonitor is special enough that I become so keen to have a listen. Besides the weaker Euro is helping the decision.

 This is all about exploration, and finding the fun out of it. 

 But I have told myself (for now) : no R10, no Qualia, no Stats, and no to ultra-super Singlepower amps, or the 307A... 

 So, you see, I'm quite a contended person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is all about exploration, and finding the fun out of it._

 

i agree. it's the best part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 But I have told myself (for now) : no R10, no Qualia, no Stats, and no to ultra-super Singlepower amps, or the 307A... 
 

but those are the *most* fun items.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but those are the *most* fun items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, but this is why I say I can't afford to have everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I think acquiring a R10 today is a big risk, given the age of the product, lack of parts and the multiple owernship of most R10. The Qualia is a pain to get - find the right size (without knowing which size I need) and getting an amp to suit is very low impedance is more trouble than fun. Some time ago I have given up the desire for a Singlepower amp - the unknowns and the distance from the maker smells trouble. As for 307A..... well it was still on my wish list, but I am now eyeing on the Balancing Act, which is said to be the best amp from Craig so far..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I will have to thin the herd soon, as I am really running out of space.

 F. Lo


----------



## mingde10467

If anyone is interested, a pro journal called _Sound on Sound_ has published a review of the Phonitor. In order to read the whole thing you have to purchase it for about $2.00 US.


Article Preview - SPL Phonitor


----------



## Dreadhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mingde10467* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone is interested, a pro journal called Sound on Sound has published a review of the Phonitor. In order to read the whole thing you have to purchase it for about $2.00 US.


Article Preview - SPL Phonitor_

 

What's the gist? Do they like it?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dreadhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the gist? Do they like it?_

 

The review was done by a professional stuido-man and the conclusion was quite positive. Here is an extract from what I can capture :

 " This is, without a doubt, an excellent product: high‑end technology; beautifully made; good looking; and providing a standard of headphone listening in its passive mode that is as good as anything I’ve ever used. However, the Phonitor ‘extras’ gave rather less conclusive results: although the listening experience they provide is, in some sense, more realistic, in my
 own use this did not translate into more accurate mix decisions. They certainly never led to less accuracy, but the Phonitor circuits did not cause me to make different judgements when turned on and off, or when I tried testing my results against the other high‑end headphone amps.

 Listening to the decisions made using the new controls on a more normal headphone amp, I thought “yes, that’s right”; rather than “oh, the non‑Phonitor decisions were wrong”. But although I wouldn’t have made different judgements, the new controls perhaps made those judgements a little easier to make. ...... So for those who aren’t used to mixing on headphones I can see that a system like this might be helpful — although, having said that, you’ll need to work just as hard to acclimatise to mixing on headphones as you would a new pair of monitors."

 Mine should be on the way, so this review is quite assuring.

 F. Lo


----------



## mingde10467

Thanks for the excerpt fkclo. I haven't had a chance to download the review.

 The reviewer was evaluating it from the p-o-v of someone who records and mixes music. If it not only gave a more realistic sense of space but also eliminated listener fatigue (as claimed in the Phonitor manual), that would be great for everyday listening whatever its value for the professional user. 

 Also, the possibility of a non-professional version of the Phonitor (mentioned on this thread or elsewhere on Head-fi, I think) is exciting.


----------



## fkclo

For those who may be interested at what the Cross Feed does in the Phonitor, the following is worth noting. In fact, the Phonitor allows interplay between the Cross Feed, Speaker Angle, and Center Image. The degree of user adjustments is amongst the most versatile I have seen on all headphone amps. 

 "...... I increasingly came to think that whatever overkill the 120V technology might be thought to be (the best audiophile units generally only have a third of that figure), it was certainly doing something good — and by the end of this section of the tests, I’d decided that the SPL was better, even, than the comparatively priced Stax, which had been my previous ‘fatigue‐free’ classical reference of choice.

 As an audio microscope, then, the SPL Phonitor works extremely well... so I raised the bar to see what else it could do........"

 " The first, the Speaker Angle control, “determines the stereo width caused by frequency‐dependent interaural time differences” and is variable between 15 and 75 degrees, representing time delays of 90 to 635 microseconds. (Note that these angles are nominal approximations, for relative adjustment only.) The angle for ordinary headphone listening is assumed to be 180 degrees, so this reduction is supposed to bring the image more to the front. 

 The Crossfeed control “simulates the frequency‐dependent interaural level differences”, and can be set to one of six unquantified steps, from min to max. This parameter is not so obviously related to its real‐world counterpart. Although the manual explains that “one can compare variations in crossfeed values as approximating the influence of different room sizes and characteristics on a given loudspeaker setup”, I found this as about as useful as a Sarah Palin policy explanation — and simply followed the other advice given in the manual: “engage in your own additional fine‐tuning.” This is necessary anyway, as the two parameters interact, to a certain degree. When you’ve narrowed the image and crossfed the levels, it’s likely that the centre of the image will be too intense, so there’s a third control (Center Cut) that provides gain reduction of the mono sum of the left and right channels, in six steps between 0.3dB and 2dB.

 The manual warns that the speaker‐angle and crossfeed circuits are not an ‘effect’, and that you might at first be expecting more spectacular results, and this is a good strategic warning: *the circuits provide a subtle but permanent enhancement which, like most subtle effects, becomes more noticeable in its absence than in its presence* (rather like the difference experience when switching off a subwoofer). 

 I started with SPL’s recommended settings for Crossfeed, Speaker Angle and Center level, adjusted them to give what seemed to my ears to be the closest to my normal listening conditions (a slightly wider presentation), and left them like that for the rest of the review: *once you start playing with such things you might just never stop*! 

 Looks like there can be a lot of fun with the Phonitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## Anouk

Hello Francis and ohters, Ohhh new home amps! I did not hear about this phonitor OR the eddie current balancing act before this. Nice to know that new products are coming out.
 Any comparison between the symphony and the phonitor, Francis?
 I wonder, can the phonitor, like the symphony, also function as preamp? The special functions like center speaker angle and crossfeed seem really exciting but if it has no preamp than it cannot function well in my system. This does seem to be a very unique amp though...
 Greetings, Anouk


----------



## Dreadhead

I must say I find this amp very interesting. Since they give their response curve one should be able to build a DSP to do the same thing..... not sure if that infringes any patents though.


----------



## Dreadhead

Well I found an online retailer:

Sound Performance Lab (SPL)*-*SPL Phonitor - Pro Audio Sales - AudioLot - 888-224-3343

 And they have a 10% off coupon right now..... very interesting I would be sorely tempted if I didn't have a balanced setup throughout. 120v should offer about as much headroom as anyone could want.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anouk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Francis and ohters, Ohhh new home amps! I did not hear about this phonitor OR the eddie current balancing act before this. Nice to know that new products are coming out.
 Any comparison between the symphony and the phonitor, Francis?
 I wonder, can the phonitor, like the symphony, also function as preamp? The special functions like center speaker angle and crossfeed seem really exciting but if it has no preamp than it cannot function well in my system. This does seem to be a very unique amp though...
 Greetings, Anouk_

 

Anouk,

 I am expecting arrival of the Phonitor these few days (it arrived Hong Kong but I have to make arrangements for delivery) so at this moment I am not yet ready to compare it with the Symphony. 

 The Symphony comes with pre-amp function but not the Phonitor. The Phonitor provides "pass-through" of the incoming signals but that's it. BTW, it is worth noting that the Phonitor only accepts XLR connectors (both input and output), although you can use the same connectors for unbalanced signals.

 Francis


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dreadhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I found an online retailer:

Sound Performance Lab (SPL)*-*SPL Phonitor - Pro Audio Sales - AudioLot - 888-224-3343

 And they have a 10% off coupon right now..... very interesting I would be sorely tempted if I didn't have a balanced setup throughout. 120v should offer about as much headroom as anyone could want._

 

US$1,9xx is not particularly attractive compared to what I paid here which is less than $1,400 including shipment, ordered direct from a SPL representative in my city. I think this is probably due to import duties, but US$400 tax is a lot still.

 The weak Euro should help these days.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

I think a picture is worth a thousand words, so here is the back of the Phonitor showing possible connections :







 Hope this is helpful.

 F. Lo


----------



## Anouk

Hello Francis, Thanks for your reply. Pity, then this amp is not for me.. Still interested in your impressions though...
 I wonder if it has balanced input, will it change the sound if you connect a balanced, or an unbalanced source?
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Hello,
 Thanks for the reply Francis. Pity, this rules the amp out for me, though I am still very interested in your impressions.
 I wonder though if it matters sq-wise if you use a balanced source or not..
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## fkclo

It is an exciting evening, as my Phonitor arrives - in good shape.

 It comes surrounded by moulded foam inside a cartoon box, in good shape. It is heavier than I thought but definitely not difficult to handle. 

 As I running out of space I set the Phonitor up temporarily next to my Symphony, and connected it to my Nagra CDP balanced output via a Kimber Select KS1121 balanced cable. I did a quite check on all the functions and plan to let it run for some 100 hours before I do some serious listening, which as part of my routine, should start with some of my favorite K2 HD CDs.

 So, it will be too early to say anything how it sounds. I have taken some photos for sharing :

*Typical German industrial design - neat, tidy, and function driven *





*My ad-hoc rig is getting messier !*





*The Phonitor is deep ! See how it compares to the Nagra in depth*





*Fully ventilated side-panels (both sides) - not very common for a headphone amp !*





*And fully ventilated top as well. The Phonitor is cool to the touch after over an hour of playing. See the 6 big caps inside ? This is going to take a while to settle*





 That's all for now.

 F. Lo


----------



## hoosterw

Well actually it did not take long to settle for me. About 20-30 hours and it did quite well. Maybe some final touch in the next hours up to 100 but after that I could notice little difference.

 You are a happy guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 for sure.

 rgds Hans.


----------



## fkclo

Hans,

 Thanks for the tip.

 Yes, I am a happy man - but a poor one - bought 3 home amps, and committed on the 4th one, in the same month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## Dreadhead

congrats on the amp, I'll be honest and say that this is probably the only new amp that I'd be interested in buying.


----------



## Piotr Ryka

Yesterday I’ve got Phonitor to write review.


----------



## krmathis

..all new to me.
 And I have to say that it looks quite nice.


----------



## Dreadhead

Come on people, I need reviews.... badly.

 I've emailed SPL to ask for a demo/review and also to the local dealer to see if they have one I can listen too before I drop that kind of cash (and consider replacing my GS-X)


----------



## vcoheda

very cool and solidly looking built amp. bet it sounds great.


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is an exciting evening, as my Phonitor arrives - in good shape...

 F. Lo_

 

Much appreciation if you (or one of the owners) can post a pic of the internal of the amp, without the top cover.
 Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Piotr Ryka

Not better than Grace Design 902. Good, maybe even very good, but not exceptional. Typical high class solid state exponent, without enough quantity of sound magic in direct comparison with superb tube amplifier. The best with Ultrasone E9. I have try it with my Cairn Soft V2 CD, Ultrasone E9, Sennheiser HD 600 & 650 and XLO Limited XLR interconnect. Opponent – modified ASL Twin-Head Mark III with 45 Emission Labs „mesh” tubes.


----------



## Piotr Ryka

As I supposed with much more analog source than my Cairn – i.e. Ayon CD-3 – Phonitor sound is definitely better. More natural, warm, and involving. Very nice amplifier but strongly source depending.


----------



## bizkid

Hi fkclo, could you come to any conclusions on the phonitor vs the meier symphony?


----------



## fkclo

As at today I have clocked 440 hours on my Phonitor, and I think it is now time to share some of my impressions. The Phonitor actually settled down pretty well after 150 hours. From 200 hours onward I have not been able to detect further changes.

 I uses two main sources with the Phonitor. One is my Nagra CDP and the other one is the Valab NOS DAC taking USB signal from my iMac's Lossless files. For serious listening I was using the Nagra as my main source. 

 Most of the hours were spent on other purposes - burning in my Valab NOS DAC, my new ESW10JPN, DT48E, K701 (newly arrived after recabling by RAL), and other new acquisitions etc. But I also took the time to do some serious listening and all I can say is that the Phonitor is definitely a reference class headphone amp. A true reference that one can use it as the benchmark. It is the most neutral headphone amp I have ever listened to. But contrary to my worries, the Phonitor is not at all analytical or "monitor / lab class" as I thought initially. It has all the magic to create a dead quiet background, give me all the speed and headroom I would ever want, and yet manage to present the music as one coherent piece with all music nodes having its own place and space, displaying a clear, realistic sonic picture of the recording, presented in the most natural manner one could image.

 Listening to the Phonitor is not stressful at all as some might expect of listening to a "pro-class" headphone amp. Music just flows, without coloring introduced by the amp, and no artifacts or exaggerations. Having spent quite some time and money on this hobby, I know very well that achieving these special qualities is a tall order which very few amps accomplish, but the Phonitor just delivers in spades. 

 The Phonitor is so resolving that it can easily reveal the less obvious information contained in your recordings - good and bad. It reveals tape noise and any imperfections of the recording ruthlessly but on the other hand, not in a way to irritate you. It can honestly tell the truth about the recording venue, the ambience and echos of a church, or the vivid, cosy atmosphere in a smoky jazz club, put the instruments and artists in a virtual space around me that sounds so realistic. Sound stage is 3 dimensional, right-proportioned, and almost set a new definition of "reality" in dynamic headphone listening (except the K1000). 

 I won't say the Phonitor will suck me into the music, but it allows me to just forget the amp, and let me clearly hear the voicing of different headphones from the recordings.

 I tried some low impedance headphones (the Grado HHF-1 in Ebony cups, Audio Technica ESW10JPN, Ultrasone Edition 9, and the Grados HP1) and all sound great - I don't need the dim switch. The HP1 sounds a bit dry compared to others, and less seducing compared to what I hear through my EAR HP-4. For power hungry headphones like the HD650 or K701, the Phonitor simply does an effortless job.

 As I am not a recording professional, nor do I listen to speakers, I did have some problems using the speaker simulation features. I tried different switches and have had some fun - and yes, I can hear some subtle difference, but not to the extent that make me think - wow! The cross feed is however extremely good and adds to the naturalness of the music. I think my main handicap is that I lack a reference point - something that can only be obtained by spending a long time in the studio, or in listening to and playing with speakers. But this does not trouble me too much, as I am quite contend just by how the Phonitor sounds.

 Is it worth it ? When the Phonitor was first introduced the Euro was still strong and converted to USD the price is a bit prohibitive. But still it is close to a Corda Symphony. (I paid 1,100 Euro vs 990 Euro for the Symphony ). Granted, the Symphony comes with a very nice DAC and pre-amp function whereas the Phonitor performs just one function and takes only one input (balanced or unbalanced via XLR jacks). But for the price, you bought first class sonic performance, very neat design and exceptional "Made in Germany" build quality, and the reputation of SPL in the pro-gear industry. Pretty good deal in my opinion.

 So, the Phonitor is not going anywhere. I am giving it a permanent home, and will use it as the "standard" against which I will compared all other amps and headphones. 

 F. Lo


----------



## bizkid

Very interesting! Thanks for your post. That's also pretty much the same as i would describe the phonitor, you hit it spot on


----------



## fkclo

Thank you, bizkid. 

 I just edited the original post to specify what sources I was using. I just got a Chord QBD76 and would like to see how the Phonitor sounds in the new year.

 F. Lo


----------



## Kees

Thanks.
 You describe it exactly as I remember it.


----------



## John_H88

Great review - and very similar observations here.


----------



## Dreadhead

Can't wait to get my review sample


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it better than your balanced amps ?


----------



## Dreadhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it better than your balanced amps ?_

 

I haven't received my sample as yet since the distributor has not been able to keep them in stock. Hopefully they will ship me one this week.


----------



## djork

does it drive the k1000? if it does, how well can it do?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does it drive the k1000? if it does, how well can it do?_

 

I finally get the time to try the Phonitor with a pair of AKG K1000. My AKG 1000 was serial #11111 (yes, 5 aces) and recabled in 18g Jena Labs Ultrawire. I used a 4 pin XLR to TRS adaptor made for me by Alex from Apuresound, using of course the V3 cable.

 With my new rig configuration, the Phonitor is now being fed from my Chord QBD76 DAC through a pair of Kimber Select KS-1121 balanced interconnect. The Nagra CDP serves as transport. The Phonitor receives the balanced output from the Chord DAC.

 I played two CDs so far. 

 First is CD on Nino Rota's piano music. (V10003, Naive, France). For those who are not familiar with Nino Rota, think GodFather - he was the one who create the music for a number of classical movies. ( Nino Rota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

 It is indeed a challenging test to the Phonitor - first it is piano - which is not easy to be reproduced in its full glory and complexity through a solid state amp. Second, is the recording itself - this French CD is remarkably well recorded - and the music passages are complex enough to challenge most hardware and human ears.

 I have the volume set to around 12:30 o'clock on the Phonitor to give a good volume out of the K1000, and the rest of the time I was submerged into the music. The Phonitor just let the K1000 sing - beautifully. I can hear all the details, and harmonics characteristic of piano, the depth of the sound stage and the precise spatial positioning of the instruments on stage. The timing is perfect - so good that I can easily relate the key press on the piano to the sound I hear - giving a very true feeling of a virtual live performance. 

 While everything is near perfect with the Phonitor, I missed some of the weight ( very slightly so ) that I get from my Woo Audio 5. But the difference is every so little that once I switched off the analytical part of my brain the music takes over and I was just happy.

 The 2nd CD I tried was one of my favorite - "Ten Tenors, Ten Colors" which is a great collection of great tenor sax players performance by venus. (TKCV-35404). This CD was made in Japan and is a real audiophile CD.

 Under the Phonitor-K1000 combo, the recordings come to live and it is a real joy to listen. The recording level of this CD ( mixed and mastered using Venus 24 bit Hyper Magnum Sound) is higher than average so I get very good volume on the K1000 with the knob just less than 11 o'clock. What I hear is full bodied sound, a lot of micro details, and important for jazz, textured and layered bass that is simply impressive. Again, the Phonitor "disappeared' in the audio chain, and I was just listening to the CD so accurately reproduced through the K1000.

 I was pleasantly surprised at what the Phonitor has done with my K1000. I was not expecting much at the beginning knowing how hard it is to drive the K1000 well. As it turned out this is so far the best I have heard from the K1000 out of a solid state amp.

 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

I was asked by a few members about Phonitor vs. Symphony (as I owned both). So, I think it may be useful to some others who have the same question in mind to share my thoughts here.

 Originally I thought about writing a detailed comparison but never find the time to do it. So, instead of letting the idea drag I would try a short version.

 I clocked over 520 hours on the Phonitor and over 430 hours on the Symphony so it is fair to say both are fully settled in.

 Based on what my old pair of ears can hear, the Phonitor is even more neutral than the Symphony, and also a tad more resolving. The Phonitor seems also to have more muscle to provide the head room and speed which I once said was the best I have ever heard. But the key strength of the Phonitor is in the overall presentation of music - which provides a true and coherent sonic picture with precise sound stage and imaging that is second to none. Amazing transient response with no loss of details (esp. micro details) and realism are all amongst the best, if not The Best, of what I have heard so far.

 The Phonitor is ruthlessly revealing - and will honestly tell me the quality of the recordings and anything upstream of it. It also allows me to appreciate the true character of the headphones I listen. On the other hand, it is not edged or cold. It conveys the emotions of the performer in its true form which is, in my opinion, some achievement that many others have tried but failed.

 The Phonitor's 6 step adjustable cross-feed function is the best I have ever heard ( amongst the cross-feed implementation by HeadRoom, Xin, Meier-Audio, and Grace Design). Here, the Symphony cross-feed comes as a close second, but with less control. 

 While the Phonitor is half a step ahead of the Symphony on sonic performance, the Symphony is more versatile in terms of features. The Phonitor, being a single purpose gear, just can't compare. In particular, the DAC of the Symphony is remarkably good that I think anything less than $500-800 would come close. 

 While both share some similarity in the sonic footprint, the Phonitor and Symphony are, after all, targeting at different user segment. So, it is not a matter of which one is better overall - it all boils down to what we want for the very close price.

 F. Lo


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Phonitor is ruthlessly revealing - and will honestly tell me the quality of the recordings and anything upstream of it._

 

This is absolutely true. I was using a highend mastering AD/DA in my studio well above 4000US$ and the phonitor revealed it's coloring nature i never noticed through my already very good O300 monitor speakers. That does not mean you'll need a super expensive source, actually just using my sony 818 through the phonitor was less colored than the mentioned DAC. The phonitor will definately show you anything that is wrong with your upstream. 

 I also made the experience that it's best to use -30dB output on the DAC1, to lower it's own noisefloor. Usually you do the opposite to max out the S/N ratio before amping the signal but the phonitor seems to be more noise free as the already very clean DAC1. Compared to using -10dB i found the -30dB setting using the same final volume on the phonitor (measured) more transparent.

 Besides that i'm able to ABX differences of 0.1dB EQ in foobar with the DAC1->phonitor->a2000x rig.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Phonitor better than Rudistor RP010 ?


----------



## Snacks

Why did I read this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Francis, I saw this amplifier in your picture on the LISA III thread, and I remember saying to myself "wow what an interesting looking piece of gear". It has a World War sort of classiness to it; reminds me of the old military style communications equipment. Really classy looking, like something you can hide in plain sight with your other military paraphernalia and it would sort of go unnoticed...hmm...on second thought I could use something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just so happens it sounds good to boot. 

 I guess the million gazallion dollar question is **drumroll** Do you see yourself needing to acquire any more reference amplifiers to satisfy, any perceived, gaps left by your newly acquired gear?


 In closing, I would say enjoy yourself, but it seems that you already are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun with your new gear!


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is Phonitor better than Rudistor RP010 ?_

 

The Phonitor sounds different from the Rudistor RP010B MKII. The Phonitor itself has no sound character whereas the RP010BMKII has the famed Rudistor house sound which is meant to suck you into the music unconsciously - like drugs! Both are very detailed and I would say the RP010BMKII played its own little magic to the music, in such a unique way that once you are hooked you did not realise you are drugged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Phonitor is the highlander in plain clothes. The RP010BMKII is the white knight in glorious armor. Both are elegant but in different presentation. So, it is not a matter of one is better than other, and both just delivery different kind of joy to my ears.

 The Phonitor paired up with my Nagra CDP is like a match made in heaven. Music flows in its truest from leaving all that for interpretation by the headphone you used.

 The Rudistor RP010B MKII paired up with the Emm Labs CDSA is like a hot couple in love - so much so that they are not separable, and music flows like scent to my ears. 

 Both headphone amps have their unique DNA to please the listener. But I must say the RP010B MKII is the more seductive of the two. Well, I think this is also how a charming Italian woman compares to a disciplined German lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got to stop before I am labeled racist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess the million gazallion dollar question is **drumroll** Do you see yourself needing to acquire any more reference amplifiers to satisfy, any perceived, gaps left by your newly acquired gear?

 In closing, I would say enjoy yourself, but it seems that you already are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun with your new gear!_

 

May be I just don't know the end of my journey of exploration. I am truly impressed by the Phonitor. I did not expect that much given it is a "side-product" from a pro-gear manufacturer. I always thought "This is my last amp to have" - since the day of my taking ownership of the RPX-100. 

 Now I know - the more I listen the more I realise how wrong was my "last amp to have" assertion. Soon I picked up more exotic gears, tried different ways to de-bottleneck my audio chain by going into better sources, better DAC, better power supply, better interconnects, CD tweaks, and of course better headphones..... I am keen to know what else are out there that I may not have discovered. 

 Well, just when I think there is light in the tunnel - the Balancing Act appears on my radar screen - after over a year of email exchange with Craig, and then the HeadCode, the ValveCode from one of my most respected designer... , not to mention the Beta 22...and the TTVJ 307A

 I only wish I have more time, and a deeper pocket. Make no mistake though, I am enjoying music everyday, not the gear. I just am not sure if I am hearing all that is in the music.

 Poor me.
 F. Lo


----------



## Audio-Omega

Phonitor must be a bargain then. Would one be happy with it without going balanced ?


----------



## Dreadhead

I'll be getting mine very soon for review


----------



## vvanrij

Haha, ok just ordered it, should be here within 2 weeks. My first good headphone amp, so I hope it will drive my first good headphones (RS-1, GS-1000, Ultrasone ALO-780J and modded + recabled 900) well.


----------



## Dreadhead

Well I got my review unit this past week and I'm really impressed with the crossfeed (after a lot of tweaking). 

 I'll write up a review over the weekend before I have to send it on its way sometime next week.


----------



## suikodenii

bizkid;4803609 said:
			
		

> Some more phonitor goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinchua

Mine arrived yesterday. I must say this is very best amp that I have heard. My cans has never sounded so good before. For the very first time, I can feel that the M-Pro was being driven properly. I never knew that the HD650 has such a great sound stage. The K702 has never been so energetic and detail in mids and high.

 This is just my initial impression before proper run-in. Can't wait when I put couple of hundred hours on it.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinchua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived yesterday. I must say this is very best amp that I have heard. My cans has never sounded so good before. For the very first time, I can feel that the M-Pro was being driven properly. I never knew that the HD650 has such a great sound stage. The K702 has never been so energetic and detail in mids and high.

 This is just my initial impression before proper run-in. Can't wait when I put couple of hundred hours on it._

 

kevinchua,

 Welcome to the Phonitor camp  

 Please share your thoughts and impressions after the Phonitor settles down. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

 Francis


----------



## kevinchua

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kevinchua,

 Welcome to the Phonitor camp  

 Please share your thoughts and impressions after the Phonitor settles down. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

 Francis_

 

Thanks Francis, I am enjoying it very very much. It is easily the best amp that I have ever heard.

 The Phonitor is now being run-in for 68 hours, it is getting better and better. I can hear the dynamics changed significantly within the first 15 hours. The bass is getting more solid. It is also getting more airy.

 My custom made pure silver cable arrived and is being run-in at the moment. I can retire my temporary solution of XLR-to-RCA adapter.


----------



## Quaddy

have any owners of the phonitor tried it out with low impedance headphones, such as grados? one of the threads i saw, was a bit vague about its performance with these type of phones, and pointed at poor performance!


----------



## bizkid

Wondering that nobody mentioned this yet:






 SPL announced the Auditor at Musikmesse in germany this year. It is basically a phonitor minus the crossfeed. The rest is exactly the same, from the powersupply to the output stage. Also the same SPL op amps as in the phonitor were used. The Streetprice will be 699 Euro. This is definately the best deal in solid state highend headphone amps in my eyes. Especially if you compare the price to many of the voodoo offerings around here. Only way to beat that for a better price would be a DIY ß22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quaddy: Don't have any Grados, but its a very good match for audio-technicas.


----------



## achristilaw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have any owners of the phonitor tried it out with low impedance headphones, such as grados? one of the threads i saw, was a bit vague about its performance with these type of phones, and pointed at poor performance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is untrue...It works as effortlessly with the Markl Denon through the 600 Ohm Beyer Kustom Manufaktur 990's. It was actually configured for the "industrie norm" of 600 ohm phones but I run from the DX 1000's or ed.9's to Sennheiser with easy aplomb!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Auditor looks interesting. Has anyone listened to it ?


----------



## jorgillo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Auditor looks interesting. Has anyone listened to it ?_

 

Very interesting indeed. A hard competitor for Rudistor line, at the price.

 Taken from SPL web:
 "availability scheduled for ... you guessed it: May"


----------



## Audio-Omega

I hope it has rca input.


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Auditor looks interesting. Has anyone listened to it ?_

 

No need for that. The Auditor is EXACTLY the same as the phonitor inside. I had email contact with SPLs engineer about this, nothing got scaled down besides the missing CF features. It will sound the same as the phonitor without crossfeed engaged. It might even sound a bit better as there is no CF inside so the whole layout is more compact with shorter signal ways (my personal wild guess).


----------



## Quaddy

ordered the phonitor instead of the sen 800s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope i don't regret that choice...anyways cant wait to hear it in about a weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_thanks to all owners and comments on this thread also, which was an aid, in decision _making.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ordered the phonitor instead of the sen 800s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope i don't regret that choice...anyways cant wait to hear it in about a weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks to all owners and comments on this thread also, which was an aid, in decision making._

 

If you are going after the "truth" in the recordings, you will not be disappointed. The Phonitor is a truth teller - not only the nodes, but the emotions and ambience embedded in the nodes. 

 I enjoyed mine a lot. Hope you do too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No need for that. The Auditor is EXACTLY the same as the phonitor inside. I had email contact with SPLs engineer about this, nothing got scaled down besides the missing CF features. It will sound the same as the phonitor without crossfeed engaged. It might even sound a bit better as there is no CF inside so the whole layout is more compact with shorter signal ways (my personal wild guess)._

 

I am pretty sure the Auditor will impress too. But the CF and all the other channel fine tuning features are what make the SPL stand out in the headphone amp crowd. The cross feed is NOT only cross-feed. When mixed with the effects of speaker channels (L/R/F) ... it creates the most turthful and realistic music replay I have listened so far from a pair of headphones.

 I recently (last week) hooked my Qualia 010 to the Phonitor, and it was a jaw dropping experience - never had I experienced ultra high resolving power mixed with coherence and "right-proportions" like this before. It was so real yet natural that it was almost scary.

 F. Lo


----------



## xenithon

I am very interested in the SPL range; I am particularly intrigued by how they would fare against other similarly priced SS amps. For example, the Rudistor range (NX-03 against the Auditor; RPX-33 against the Phonitor). Has anyone had experience with these perhaps who can draw some comparisons?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very interested in the SPL range; I am particularly intrigued by how they would fare against other similarly priced SS amps. For example, the Rudistor range (NX-03 against the Auditor; RPX-33 against the Phonitor). Has anyone had experience with these perhaps who can draw some comparisons?_

 

I owned the RPX-100 and now owning the PR010B MKII. I would say the Rudistor is very natural sounding, with a tad of warmth, liquid smooth, full body and engaging sound and somewhat tube like. Very well articulated and balanced. Very good bass quality. But it is not the as transparent / neutral amp as the Phonitor.

 The Phonitor, as I said before is a truth teller. But it has the magic of truth telling without being analytical, and this magic is pushed to a new level with the cross-feed and speaker angle turned on.

 F. Lo


----------



## xenithon

Thanks for the comparative info Francis! Would you say that the SPL is at the same level of quality as the RPX-100 but simply has a different character (i.e., they are in the same league)? If so, the Auditor at ~EUR600-700 makes for a _very_ tempting proposition.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the comparative info Francis! Would you say that the SPL is at the same level of quality as the RPX-100 but simply has a different character (i.e., they are in the same league)? If so, the Auditor at ~EUR600-700 makes for a very tempting proposition._

 

I also consider the RPX-100 and the Phonitor in the same league, but definitely not the same sound signature. The Rudistor is warmer and somewhat thicker/slower than the Phonitor as I remember it.
 Auditor?
 The Phonitor cost (cheapest I have seen) 1400 EURO (excl. shipping).
 Where did you find one for 600 EURO?


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Phonitor cost (cheapest I have seen) 1400 EURO (excl. shipping).
 Where did you find one for 600 EURO?_

 

He was referring to the new Auditor.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He was referring to the new Auditor._

 

I see, I missed that post.
 Interesting.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the comparative info Francis! Would you say that the SPL is at the same level of quality as the RPX-100 but simply has a different character (i.e., they are in the same league)? If so, the Auditor at ~EUR600-700 makes for a very tempting proposition._

 

Sonically they are definitely in the same league. Actually, in terms of build quality and the fittings I tend to say the Phonitor ( or Auditor for this matter) is slightly better - typical of prudent industrial design and tight quality control. Turn the volume pot and flip the switches and you will know what I mean.

 But if you prefer thick metal face plate and chromed fittings, the Phonitor's down to the earth industrial design is not for you. It is plain, subtle, industrial, but feel robust, durable, and form-follow-function approach.

 F. Lo


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am pretty sure the Auditor will impress too. But the CF and all the other channel fine tuning features are what make the SPL stand out in the headphone amp crowd. The cross feed is NOT only cross-feed. When mixed with the effects of speaker channels (L/R/F) ... it creates the most turthful and realistic music replay I have listened so far from a pair of headphones._

 

Well yeah, see my posted example files about the CF. It's definately the best there is but I used my phonitor without the CF most of the time. Just personal choice. I think SPLs OPamps have a control over the headphone that no other amp i ever heard had to offer. Also it's very low noiselevel is amazing. These are the main points in my book. The CF with all it's controls is a nice extra but i'm just accustomed to listening without CF. So for me it doesnt matter if it's there or not, saving 700 Euro on it is perfect.


----------



## kool bubba ice

This sounds like my dream amp. Resolving, highly detailed, un colored, natural and neutral. I love pro gear, and many go un noticed or get a bad rap cause they are not marketed towards 'audiophiles.'


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As at today I have clocked 440 hours on my Phonitor, and I think it is now time to share some of my impressions. The Phonitor actually settled down pretty well after 150 hours. From 200 hours onward I have not been able to detect further changes.

 I uses two main sources with the Phonitor. One is my Nagra CDP and the other one is the Valab NOS DAC taking USB signal from my iMac's Lossless files. For serious listening I was using the Nagra as my main source. 

 Most of the hours were spent on other purposes - burning in my Valab NOS DAC, my new ESW10JPN, DT48E, K701 (newly arrived after recabling by RAL), and other new acquisitions etc. But I also took the time to do some serious listening and all I can say is that the Phonitor is definitely a reference class headphone amp. A true reference that one can use it as the benchmark. It is the most neutral headphone amp I have ever listened to. But contrary to my worries, the Phonitor is not at all analytical or "monitor / lab class" as I thought initially. It has all the magic to create a dead quiet background, give me all the speed and headroom I would ever want, and yet manage to present the music as one coherent piece with all music nodes having its own place and space, displaying a clear, realistic sonic picture of the recording, presented in the most natural manner one could image.

 Listening to the Phonitor is not stressful at all as some might expect of listening to a "pro-class" headphone amp. Music just flows, without coloring introduced by the amp, and no artifacts or exaggerations. Having spent quite some time and money on this hobby, I know very well that achieving these special qualities is a tall order which very few amps accomplish, but the Phonitor just delivers in spades. 

 The Phonitor is so resolving that it can easily reveal the less obvious information contained in your recordings - good and bad. It reveals tape noise and any imperfections of the recording ruthlessly but on the other hand, not in a way to irritate you. It can honestly tell the truth about the recording venue, the ambience and echos of a church, or the vivid, cosy atmosphere in a smoky jazz club, put the instruments and artists in a virtual space around me that sounds so realistic. Sound stage is 3 dimensional, right-proportioned, and almost set a new definition of "reality" in dynamic headphone listening (except the K1000). 

 I won't say the Phonitor will suck me into the music, but it allows me to just forget the amp, and let me clearly hear the voicing of different headphones from the recordings.

 I tried some low impedance headphones (the Grado HHF-1 in Ebony cups, Audio Technica ESW10JPN, Ultrasone Edition 9, and the Grados HP1) and all sound great - I don't need the dim switch. The HP1 sounds a bit dry compared to others, and less seducing compared to what I hear through my EAR HP-4. For power hungry headphones like the HD650 or K701, the Phonitor simply does an effortless job.

 As I am not a recording professional, nor do I listen to speakers, I did have some problems using the speaker simulation features. I tried different switches and have had some fun - and yes, I can hear some subtle difference, but not to the extent that make me think - wow! The cross feed is however extremely good and adds to the naturalness of the music. I think my main handicap is that I lack a reference point - something that can only be obtained by spending a long time in the studio, or in listening to and playing with speakers. But this does not trouble me too much, as I am quite contend just by how the Phonitor sounds.

 Is it worth it ? When the Phonitor was first introduced the Euro was still strong and converted to USD the price is a bit prohibitive. But still it is close to a Corda Symphony. (I paid 1,100 Euro vs 990 Euro for the Symphony ). Granted, the Symphony comes with a very nice DAC and pre-amp function whereas the Phonitor performs just one function and takes only one input (balanced or unbalanced via XLR jacks). But for the price, you bought first class sonic performance, very neat design and exceptional "Made in Germany" build quality, and the reputation of SPL in the pro-gear industry. Pretty good deal in my opinion.

 So, the Phonitor is not going anywhere. I am giving it a permanent home, and will use it as the "standard" against which I will compared all other amps and headphones. 

 F. Lo_

 

Obvious question. Does it mate well with the DT48e? And what ohm model. You can't beat Germany engineering and their build quality for pro gear. MO.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Obvious question. Does it mate well with the DT48e? And what ohm model. You can't beat Germany engineering and their build quality for pro gear. MO._

 

My DT48e was still held under hostage by Revelation Audio Labs - Bought a new one and sent it over for recabling. I paid everything upfront. It was December 2008. To-date, I still haven't seen my DT48e. Send tons of emails but nothing happened.

 As soon as I have my DT48e back (it is a 25 ohm version), I will definitely hook it up with the Phonitor and report back how it sounds. But honestly I have no idea what this will happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 F. Lo


----------



## DanD

How does the Phonitor compare to the headphone amps in Benchmark DAC1 USB ? Is it more of the same, ie transparent since both are progear ? Or are there noticeable improvements in sonic quality ?


----------



## xenithon

From what I have read, the Phonitor is miles ahead of the DAC1's internal amp. Having said that though I have not heard the SPL (but have heard the DAC1) so perhaps someone who has used both can chime in.


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*How does the Phonitor compare to the headphone amps in Benchmark DAC1* USB ? Is it more of the same, ie transparent since both are progear ? Or are there noticeable improvements in sonic quality ?_

 

should be able to pass comment on this in the next few days, fingers crossed


----------



## xenithon

The one thing I see repeated a lot about the SPL is "pure" - does this come at the sacrifice of musicality? That is, does it sound cold/analytical compared to what seem to be inherently "musical" amps (Rudistor, Woo, etc)?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I have read, the Phonitor is miles ahead of the DAC1's internal amp. Having said that though I have not heard the SPL (but have heard the DAC1) so perhaps someone who has used both can chime in._

 

Carmel,

 You are right. The DAC1's headphone amp is not even close. The Phonitor belongs to a different class - in terms of resolution, articulation, 3-dimensionality, imaging, body, treble extension, bass quality, balance, and control.

 F. Lo


----------



## SleepyOne

Wonder how does Phonitor vs Luxman P1? Any idea, anyone?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepyOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wonder how does Phonitor vs Luxman P1? Any idea, anyone?_

 

Me too. Tried to listen to a 220V a.c. version of Luxman P1, ... never have that priviledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one thing I see repeated a lot about the SPL is "pure" - does this come at the sacrifice of musicality? That is, does it sound cold/analytical compared to what seem to be inherently "musical" amps (Rudistor, Woo, etc)?_

 

No. What gets in gets out. It doesnt have a coloring signature of it's own so it mostly depends on your source with the phonitor. If you like it warm you can get a tube based dac or something like that. My DAC1 -> phonitor chain never sounded "cold".
 The Phonitor runs all over the DAC 1s buildin headphone amp, it's actually pretty mediocre even compared to mid priced headphoneamps.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My DT48e was still held under hostage by Revelation Audio Labs - Bought a new one and sent it over for recabling. I paid everything upfront. It was December 2008. To-date, I still haven't seen my DT48e. Send tons of emails but nothing happened.

 As soon as I have my DT48e back (it is a 25 ohm version), I will definitely hook it up with the Phonitor and report back how it sounds. But honestly I have no idea what this will happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F. Lo_

 

Sorry to hear that..


----------



## DanD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_should be able to pass comment on this in the next few days, fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looking forward to your impression.


----------



## xenithon

I had two quick questions for Phonitor owners:
 - do you use the crossfeed / speaker angle - that is, do you find the music preferable with it engaged - or do you tend to leave it disabled? (I'm trying to gauge if it is worth the additional cost over the Auditor)
 - how do you find the Phonitor handling low impedance headphones? I've read that it handles high-impedance 'phones with aplomb; but fares less well with low-Z cans?

 Cheers
 X


----------



## DanD

Regarding low impedence headphones, I look at the spec of Phonitor, the output impedence of the headphone out is 9 ohms. That would make for a low damping factor for even 72 ohms headphones. Is the spec correct or is this amp really is design for 600 ohms phone ?


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding low impedence headphones, I look at the spec of Phonitor, the output impedence of the headphone out is 9 ohms. That would make for a low damping factor for even 72 ohms headphones. Is the spec correct or is this amp really is design for 600 ohms phone ?_

 

I tried the L3000, Grade HF-1 (modified), ,Qualia 010, W5000 and ESW-10JPN with no problem at all, although depending on the source level I might need the help of the "dim switch" which give you more play of the volume knob. So in my personal experience, the Phonitor handles high and low sensitivity headphones well.


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding low impedence headphones, I look at the spec of Phonitor, the output impedence of the headphone out is 9 ohms. That would make for a low damping factor for even 72 ohms headphones. Is the spec correct or is this amp really is design for 600 ohms phone ?_

 

It's a non issue. The phonitor has much better bass control over headphones ranging from 32 to 600 ohm than for example the DAC1 (0 ohm impedence).


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_should be able to pass comment on this in the next few days, fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

have had the phonitor for just under a few weeks now, havent had quite the time to spend with it as i would like because i am in the process of moving house.

 but nevertheless i have had some quality time here and there to way up my feelings toward it with the other amps i currently have.

 baring in mind, that the only decent headphone i have at the moment is the AKG K1000. which IMO isnt an ideal testbed to compare an amp with TRS jack. whilst its 120 volt technology allows plenty of juice and headroom with normal phones, it doesnt drive the k1000s to anywhere near their potential

 i currently have in my chain: benchmark dac1 pre (with hpa2 internal amp), firestone audio 'big joe' power amp, which is dedicated to driving my k1000s and of course the phonitor.

 i would have liked by now to have gotten hold of my long standing order, the grado ps1000's to give me more variety and also normalcy in testing the amp. but as i say i am only able to compare all at this point with the akgs.

 here in order of how well the akg k1000s sound is as following;


firestone audio big joe
spl phonitor
dac1 pre's hpa2
yep, the cheapest box of the lot sounds a whole lot better and fuller with the k1000s and doesnt sound like its thinning out and struggling.

 considering i bought the phonitor to be a swiss army knife of amps, i did think that it would at the very least drive the k1000's better than the little 'big joe' amp, which is dozens of times cheaper (just goes to show that price point doesnt indicate performance, at least not in all applications!)

 but as a caveat to that, i would _assume_, that was i driving a more 'normal' headphone then it would shine with those and would then jump to the top of the performance table for driving normal headphones. this is where i lay my hope and am sure it will be so.

 my dac1 pre's hpa2 amp, drives the k1000's via TRS with even less authority than the phonitor, this is even with the hpa2 internal gain maxed out.

 again, this isnt an ideal test due to the strange beast that is the k1000, but nevertheless is reflective of their performance with these and may be of help/interest to anyone thinking of aquiring the k1000s and wondering what to use to power.

 the phonitor's spatial/crossfeed options on the front panel are comprehensive for sure, albeit with very subtle results, so dont buy into this hoping for dramatically apparent sound alterations. although i did use the crossfeed and the center option to slightly take the harsh fatigue off of tracks for amore speaker-like experience.

 if its just the pure power of the 120v rail technology you are after, then please consider SPL's other amp which uses the same technology but without all the switches and dials, the Auditor. And at half the price will suit you better if you arent into playing with toggle witches constantly.

 Now, comparing the phonitor to the dac1 pre hpa2 is as follows;

 the phonitors sound is more 3 dimensional, more layered and a fuller, more powerful sound. i always admired the much maligned HPA2 amp as a very clean and precise to the point sound signature, not bloated in anyway and always delivering a very pure and unafected sound. this remains the case IMO, and wont be appreciated by bassheads and thick soupy sound signature seekers

 the phonitor takes the title over the hpa2, for the reasons above, it manages to be have all the core attributes of the hpa2, clean, detailed and pure, but packs around it a more fuller bodied sound without going over the top into a thick sluggish sound. it has more dimensionality to it, appears to have more ceiling space for attenuator travel and has a deep quality to its bass reproduction. its a very industrial and utilitarian amp in its design and its sound, it pretty much plays what you feed it with very little alteration on its way out.

 basically, i am now in the situation where, i will have to keep the big joe power amp to run my k1000's.

 and use the DAC1 now, solely as my dac, and pipe out to the phonitor for all 'normal' headphone work (just as soon as i get some normal headphones) - i have a few cheap dynamics left but as they are so affected and non neutral to begin with it seems pointless trying to work out what is changing or doing what to which headphone.

 i will write a few more ramblings on the phonitors performance when i get my ps1000 and after that, the hd 800.

 later.


----------



## Blackmore

I think it would be better to start your own thread, when you ready of course, but thanks for sharing anyway. How much SPL cost? Its like EUR 1700 up here, I believe...


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it would be better to start your own thread, when you ready of course, but thanks for sharing anyway. How much SPL cost? Its like EUR 1700 up here, I believe..._

 

yeah, usually would, but previous talk in this thread, i said i would report back and someone was waiting to hear, so put it here so they see it.

 thomann.de @1299 euro free worldwide del


----------



## Blackmore

Cool, so its lowered quite a bit, nice...or maybe I just mistaking about it...Hopefully PS1000 and HD800 will be released soon, so we can all enjoy the mega fiesta up here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, usually would, but previous talk in this thread, i said i would report back and someone was waiting to hear, so put it here so they see it.

 thomann.de @1299 euro free worldwide del 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SleepyOne

Quaddy, how does your other phones match up with the SPL? Big improvement over DAC1? As for the K1000, tough one, SET valve power amp?


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepyOne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quaddy, how does your other phones match up with the SPL? Big improvement over DAC1? As for the K1000, tough one, SET valve power amp?_

 

sleepyone, thats the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i havent got any other phones at this point (any worthy ones anyway...) - as i mentioned above.

 but with k1000, the phonitor is a lot better than the dac1 driving those yes, way more headroom with the pot.

 also, the big joe amp is fine for me and my k1000s - this has proved that, i am not interested at this time in aquiring any other amp for those, but never say never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as i say, the spl will be fine for the other phones coming my way, ps1k and hd800.


----------



## bizkid

Measurements are up SPLs Website and they show what i already guessed in an earlier post here. It measures slightly better than the phonitor:

 Auditor: 

 Frequency Response: ‹5 Hz to ›200 kHz (-3 dB)
 Crosstalk: -84 dB (@1kHz)
 THD: 0,001 % (@ 1kHz, 0 dBu input level and unity gain)

 Phonitor:

 Frequency Response: ‹10Hz to ›200kHz (-3dB)
 Crosstalk: -67dB (@1kHz)
 THD: 0,005% (@ 1kHz, 0dBu input level and unity gain)



 Testing the K1000 is a waste of time as this only tells 1 thing, how well the k1000 works with an amp (it wasnt designed for). Common misconception about the k1000 around here is that it needs a "powerful" amp to sound "full". Sorry but that's BS. I've heard less powerful amps driving them worlds better than big irons. Its either a good match or not, but "power" isnt the deciding factor.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone bought a SPL Auditor ?


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone bought a SPL Auditor ?_

 

It's in stock since this monday... so have a guess: Probably not.


----------



## Markj

Phonitor was delivered today. Had to make xlr cables for my Sony XA-5400ES. Phonitor sounds better with AKG701 then Project SE2 I have used with audioquest Lapis Hyperlitz (silver) rca.Home made Mogami xlr is not getting best out of it, have to get better cables. Edition9 is coming next week, should work even better together.


----------



## Markj

Phonitors S/N ratio is lower then The Project Headbox SE2. With test cd I can hear little hiss at high volume, but my cables are not good quality.


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Markj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Phonitors S/N ratio is lower then The Project Headbox SE2. With test cd I can hear little hiss at high volume, but my cables are not good quality._

 

It could also be noise from your sony. Disconnect the cables and try again. If it's gone, it came from your source.


----------



## mingde10467

Given the unique design of the K-1000 - - small speakers that can be adjusted to float free of the listener's ears, is it possible that it isn't an ideal choice to test the Phonitor's crossfeed circuits?

 It would be interesting to see if there was any difference in the crossfeed effect with the K-1000's "earspeakers" extended to the max as compared to when they're right next to the ears.


----------



## JayG

I know it's been asked before, but I would love to hear from more owners:

 Does the Phonitor crossfeed really get the sound out of your head and out in front of you? I mean, I know it should help with imaging and spacial effects, but does it produce a less closed-in feeling or just a less hard left, hard right feeling?

 I actually had one on order, but the vendor had a problem and had to cancel it. Now I'm having second thoughts and want to get some more input before I pull the trigger for good.


----------



## JayG

Also, the sample files will crossfeed on and off posted earlier in this thread do not seem to be hosted at that link anymore. Does anyone have them that could make them available again?


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JayG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the Phonitor crossfeed really get the sound out of your head and out in front of you?_

 

No, It's still just a crossfeed in it's principles.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JayG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but does it produce a less closed-in feeling?_

 

YES, that's what it does better than all other crossfeed implementations.


 Try before buy.


----------



## suikodenii

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JayG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know it's been asked before, but I would love to hear from more owners:

 Does the Phonitor crossfeed really get the sound out of your head and out in front of you? I mean, I know it should help with imaging and spacial effects, but does it produce a less closed-in feeling or just a less hard left, hard right feeling?

 I actually had one on order, but the vendor had a problem and had to cancel it. Now I'm having second thoughts and want to get some more input before I pull the trigger for good._

 

I have mine now for about 4 weeks and so far I am still impressed of the crossfeed/speaker angle function. The effect is indeed subtle but to me it matters a lot in terms of enjoying the music.
 I listen a lot to smal jazz combos and what always bothered me was the reproduction of piano - making me feel like my head was stuck right in front of the piano (e.g. low keys on one side high keys on the other). The Phonitor actually takes both and pushes them angled in front of me - finally somehow piecing together the instrument.
 It does not increase the size of the soundstage (and thus the out of head feeling), that still depends on the headphone, however the bigger the headphones inherent soundstage the larger the positive effect of the Phonitor - at least that's my 2 cent so far...
 After 4 weeks I clearly would still not want to give away the Phonitors ability in favour of the cheaper Auditor (provided they sound very similar otherwise).

 One good thing is that you should be able to very easily give it a try as probably almost every large professional audio shop should be able to order one and offer a half decent return policy.


----------



## Markj

As I posted before about humming noise from Phonitor. Just got new Edition9 and was concern about hum. I disconected interconect from Phonitor and hum was still there. Than tried Akg 701 and got less hum. 15 years old Optimus PRO60 and less hum. Volume all the way up, no cables, no signal during testing. I have Balanced power transformer and PS AUDIO DUET and dedicated AC line. Hum was there even straight out of wall outlet. My outlet measures 122-123 Volts. Phonitor is made for 600 Ohm headphones and Edition9 is 30 Ohm, AKG701 70 or 80 OHM and Optimus I don't know, but they are very efficient. Please can someone try it. Would like to know if my Phonitor is OK. Thank's. By the way Phonitor sounds best with Edition9 for rock and pop ( really bad and grainy for classical) and out of this world with AKG 701 for classical.


----------



## achristilaw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Markj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I posted before about humming noise from Phonitor. Just got new Edition9 and was concern about hum. I disconected interconect from Phonitor and hum was still there. Than tried Akg 701 and got less hum. 15 years old Optimus PRO60 and less hum. Volume all the way up, no cables, no signal during testing. I have Balanced power transformer and PS AUDIO DUET and dedicated AC line. Hum was there even straight out of wall outlet. My outlet measures 122-123 Volts. Phonitor is made for 600 Ohm headphones and Edition9 is 30 Ohm, AKG701 70 or 80 OHM and Optimus I don't know, but they are very efficient. Please can someone try it. Would like to know if my Phonitor is OK. Thank's. By the way Phonitor sounds best with Edition9 for rock and pop ( really bad and grainy for classical) and out of this world with AKG 701 for classical._

 

I'm confused by the post...Is the hum through the headphones or the amp itself hums? I have never heard hum through phones or the amp itself. I've had mine about eight months now. Right know the Grado HP-2's are plugged in and sound marvelous. Other low impedance phones I own (the ed.9, JVC's or Audio Technicas) have never had problems. My Amp is whisper quiet!


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Just a very basic question about SPL Phonitor. Do you need to feed the Phonitor directly from a DAC through XLR or will it work properly from a RCA out of an "standard" Cd player with an unbalanced RCA>XLR cable? I would like to know if I can hook it directly to my new SACD player. The reason for asking is that professional XLR equipment normally work at +4dBu and "home equipment" only send the signal at -10dBV.
 Thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leonardo_BVB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a very basic question about SPL Phonitor. Do you need to feed the Phonitor directly from a DAC through XLR or will it work properly from a RCA out of an "standard" Cd player with an unbalanced RCA>XLR cable? I would like to know if I can hook it directly to my new SACD player. The reason for asking is that professional XLR equipment normally work at +4dBu and "home equipment" only send the signal at -10dBV.
 Thanks in advance for the answer._

 

you can use unbalanced cable as you suggest, XLR to RCA or alike, i am going in via a dac, but coming out to a power amp via XLR to RCA

 shouldnt be a problem feeding your cd in direct AFAIK as there is plenty of variance and headroom/scope on the dial for low and high inputs, especially with the DIM -20db switch


----------



## fkclo

Yes, the Phonitor accepts single end input via a RCA - XLR patch cable.

 Here is what SPL said in the manual :







 I would assume the same applies also to the Auditor.

 Hope this helps.

 F. Lo


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Thanks for your kind answer Quaddy.
 I think the Phonitor is my next buy (I'm using GS Solo at the moment in my Hi-FI and Beresford TC-7520 on the computer and, even when I am very pleased, I want to have the "crossfed experience".


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Markj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I posted before about humming noise from Phonitor. Just got new Edition9 and was concern about hum. I disconected interconect from Phonitor and hum was still there. Than tried Akg 701 and got less hum. 15 years old Optimus PRO60 and less hum. Volume all the way up, no cables, no signal during testing. I have Balanced power transformer and PS AUDIO DUET and dedicated AC line. Hum was there even straight out of wall outlet. My outlet measures 122-123 Volts. Phonitor is made for 600 Ohm headphones and Edition9 is 30 Ohm, AKG701 70 or 80 OHM and Optimus I don't know, but they are very efficient. Please can someone try it. Would like to know if my Phonitor is OK. Thank's. By the way Phonitor sounds best with Edition9 for rock and pop ( really bad and grainy for classical) and out of this world with AKG 701 for classical._

 

Have you tried the ground lift switch in the back of the Phonitor? Normally humming noises are due to two factors: either the equipment is not properly insulated (grounded) or there are interferences in the power supply (not a problem in your case). The only other explanation I can think of is your unit been defective.
 Yours


----------



## bizkid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leonardo_BVB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried the ground lift switch in the back of the Phonitor? Normally humming noises are due to two factors: either the equipment is not properly insulated (grounded) or there are interferences in the power supply (not a problem in your case). The only other explanation I can think of is your unit been defective.
 Yours_

 

+1. No noise/hum on my phonitor whatsoever. However i didnt have any headphones with 30 Ohm lying around, just an ATH-A2000x (42 Ohm) and an ESW10jpn (45 Ohm).


----------



## Markj

I was thinking about that hum from the Phonitor and Editon 9 and it is probable the circuit board in Edition 9 that is causing the hum. Switching the ground lift button on made the hum much louder with Edition 9. With AKG 701 and volume on the Phonitor all the way up there is no hum, with ground lift on I can hear little hum but less then with Edition 9 and no ground lift. It is definitely Edition 9 and Phonitor synergy problem. My other headamp Project Headbox SE2 is totaly dead quiet with all my headphones. I opened the Project Headbox and is just integrated circuit with 1/8 inch thick metal case that make it feel more solid. It is a great little amp with excellent SQ little on the bright side. Phonitor is all analog and really good, solid SQ. It is probably excellent with Sennheisers and Beyerdynamics. I will wait for 09 CanJam reviews of HD 800 and then I mayby get them. Note: All testing done with cd player in pause or cable disconected from Phonitor and volume all the way up.


----------



## Markj

Guitar center have cheap chinese rca to xlr adapters, I did take it apart and it is conected as the diagram from Phonitor manual in the post above. Cardas and BAT makes good ones ( musicdirect.com ).


----------



## Markj

Question please for achristilaw. How does your Edition 9 and Dt 990 600OHM compare? I searched the Head-Fi and no results. Does Dt 990 have more bass or deeper bass. I think DT 990 600OHM might be excellent with Phonitor, with deep bass and high treble they could be good for low volume listening.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Markj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking about that hum from the Phonitor and Editon 9 and it is probable the circuit board in Edition 9 that is causing the hum. Switching the ground lift button on made the hum much louder with Edition 9._

 

I have just tried my Edition 9 with my Phonitor and there is no hum or hiss. The background is totally black. 

 F. Lo


----------



## Markj

Thank You all for help. I emailed SPL and Purewaveaudio.com about my problems with the Phonitor.


----------



## Markj

Phonitor was shipped for repair. SPL said they have two similar cases in Germany. My Phonitor is back and perfect.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone bought a Auditor ? It's not available in Australia yet.


----------



## Duckman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone bought a Auditor ? It's not available in Australia yet._

 

Awave in Melbourne has them:
Awave


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I came across a Phonitor for sale near to the place I lives and wonder whether it will be beneficial to trade off my maxxed WA6SE for this monitor headamp? My other equipments per my signature... Need lights and guides ...


----------



## pytter

Quote: 





bizkid said:


> I found my 600 Ohm DT880 works best with it. The CF sounds fantastic and absolutely transparent with the K702 or DX1000 but these 2 dont "open up" as the DT880 does when i switch it on.


 

 Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!  I was just browsing through the post on a coffee break and now I want one but can't afford one right now - this is really going to bug me... Darn it!
   
  Oh well....  In case any of you live in Singapore or are visiting very soon, I noticed that Stereo at Plaza Singapura have some demo versions they are selling for 50% off (if they still have them that is)
   
  http://www.sgheadphones.net/index.php?showtopic=5914


----------



## Sceptre

All good things come to those that wait     . . . . and save!
   
  I bought mine unheard.  If we get a UK meet soon, I'll take mine along for others to try.
   
  Regards
  Sceptre


----------



## cooperpwc

I already own good RCA interconnects. Would a Neutrik adaptor like this or, even better, Cardas like this be a problem, i.e. introduce material sound degradation?


----------



## oqvist

I asked this before in another phonitor thread. I just got my Auditor and here in the forums I read that there is two modes? One with softer transients or something? How do you activate that or is that only avalable on some Phonitors or Auditors?


----------



## Bastet

I think bizkid mentioned some kind of 'tube' mode when the volume is set to 0dB on the Auditor.
  Of course, you need to be able to manipulate the volume earlier in the chain (e.g. digitally with your media player) in that case.
  
   Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I asked this before in another phonitor thread. I just got my Auditor and here in the forums I read that there is two modes? One with softer transients or something? How do you activate that or is that only avalable on some Phonitors or Auditors?


----------



## oqvist

Lost track of this thread. It would be setting the volume knob at 0 o´clock simple as that. No shutting down the amplifer before or anything. I have my DEQ 2496 so no problem volume match from the transport.
   
  Can also add that I am getting more and more happy about this amp. Absolutely love it for just about all my headphones except the SA5000. But I haven´t found any combination that make the SA5000 sound the way I want before either.


----------



## crazydac

Hi
  I now have my SPL Phonitor with the Ultrasone Edition 10 headphones for about half year and just wish to say that it is fantastic. 
  I listen to it connected to a Weiss DAC through balanced professional cables, and my DIY computer music server connected to the DAC via firewire.
  This is the best I had so far, including evidently my Litlle Dot MK iv SE valve head amp, I had previously which, in any case, is not at all bad!
  Enjoy!


----------



## sesshin

Now that's a nice rig.


----------



## OneSec

Can it be used for speaker pre-amp?
   
  I'm wondering if I can use the xlr output and toss it to a speaker amp


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Can it be used for speaker pre-amp?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can use the xlr output and toss it to a speaker amp


 
  No, the XLR-Output at the back is just loop-through and not effected by the electronic curcuit/volume pot.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





cosmopragma said:


> No, the XLR-Output at the back is just loop-through and not effected by the electronic curcuit/volume pot.


 


  The loop is made for pro studio equipment, to be able to use it in a balanced mode.


----------



## OneSec

I guess the answer is a somewhat yes, but Phonitor will not alter the XLR in signal in any manner, but rather just push the signal unchanged through the XLR out?
   
  Did I understand this correctly?
   
  Quote: 





acix said:


> The loop is made for pro studio equipment, to be able to use it in a balanced mode.


 


   


  Quote: 





cosmopragma said:


> No, the XLR-Output at the back is just loop-through and not effected by the electronic curcuit/volume pot.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote: 





onesec said:


> I guess the answer is a somewhat yes, but Phonitor will not alter the XLR in signal in any manner, but rather just push the signal unchanged through the XLR out?
> 
> Did I understand this correctly?


 
  Yes, the input signal is not altered.
  The Phonitor is no Preamp.
  According to a SPL rep they did contemplate a variant with preamp functionality but this version was never realized.


----------



## OneSec

Good to know cosmopragma.
   
  At least my idea of using it as pre-amp wasn't that ridiculous


----------

